# Indian vs Chinese prefolds....



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

I am looking to buy some more reg 4X6X4 prefolds but was not sure if I should try the Indian one. Which ones do you like best and why? Oh and also where you bought them! Thanks


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I really like my unbleached chinese prefolds. I think those stay softer. I haven't used the indian prefolds though. I think you can buy them both at Diaper Ware.


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

I pretty much like both the same. I think the Indian PFs are fluffier though.. but I think the Chinese lasts longer.

I'm a big help, aren't I?


----------



## Tulips11 (Aug 1, 2005)

My Indian prefolds are much softer than my CPFs. I bought mine from Granitesmiths on eBay.


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

We like our Unbleached Indian prefolds the best. Sooooo soft and they really are incredibly durable. They just get better as time goes on!


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

Give me an unbleached Indain prefold over a Chinese prefold any day!! (I have to say that I haven't tryed the UNbleached Chinese though.)
My ub IPF are sooooo soft and floppy, not stiff like my CPF. A pin runs right through them where I had trouble getting a pin through the CPFs.


----------



## Jessica-Ann (May 17, 2005)

I have tried both, I like IPF better then CPF, I only have few IPF and I use those first. They just fit better and are trimmer, and I think more absorbant. I will agree they are softer too







I think they are not as wide as CPF, but just a long. I just did the feel test between IPF and CPF, the IPF are definately softer









HTH
Jess


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks ladies!
I am going to put an ISO on the TP









Do you think the IPF's are smaller then the CPF? I like the 4X6X4 ones. Thanks!


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4*
Thanks ladies!
Do you think the IPF's are smaller then the CPF? I like the 4X6X4 ones. Thanks!

They difinitely are smaller. I've noticed it more in the length than the width but I'd say they're smaller overall too. We weren't able to use them for as long as a consequence. I do think IPFs are super soft but I also think that UBCPFs are very soft too and are useable over a longer period of time because of they're larger size.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I prefer the IPFs they are softer and fluffier but I get a better fit with CPF. But the ultimate prefold is an organic velour


----------

